# Scan Photo



## Laura22 (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry it's a photo of a photo but the scanner doesn't want to play fair today lol.

Baby is 7.6mm long (quite big!) and I am actually at 5weeks, 5days so got a new due date of 24th April 2011 though will probably be induced 2 weeks prior to that.

But anyway, here's baby!


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 3, 2010)

I know the scan says 6 weeks but we spoke to a midwife and she said it's possible the scan is dating the pregnancy by the baby's length


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 3, 2010)

Laura - how absolutely lovely.
Congratulations.


----------



## Steff (Sep 3, 2010)

Awww Laura how cute thanks for putting the scan on here hun xxx wooo so exciting


----------



## gail1 (Sep 3, 2010)

wonderful hunnie great piccy


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad you like it. Got another scan at 12 weeks I think so watch out for more piccies!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 3, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Glad you like it. Got another scan at 12 weeks I think so watch out for more piccies!!



Mine looked like a bean at 6 weeks too, now looks like a baby so dont worry.

Glad all is ok.

Could you see the heart beating?

xx


----------



## topcat123 (Sep 3, 2010)

awwww how exciting


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 4, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Mine looked like a bean at 6 weeks too, now looks like a baby so dont worry.
> 
> Glad all is ok.
> 
> ...



Could see it a little bit. The sonographer said it was beating strongly though


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 4, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Could see it a little bit. The sonographer said it was beating strongly though



Wait till your next one it will blow your mind how much baby will have grown.

Ours wouldnt stay still at all, checky thing 

xx


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww 

Yeah I can't wait to see the next one. I'm a bit worried about the scan I have on the 14th October. It's to find out if the baby is at high/low risk of Down's Syndrome. x


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 4, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Awww
> 
> Yeah I can't wait to see the next one. I'm a bit worried about the scan I have on the 14th October. It's to find out if the baby is at high/low risk of Down's Syndrome. x



I didnt know they could do it with a scan. I was told the blood test wouldnt work because im a diabetic.
I wouldnt worry about it unless either of you have it in the family.

xx


----------



## Chrissie (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations! I didn't have a early scan my first scan was at 12/13wks its at this scan (nucal scan) that they can sometimes look if the baby is high/low risk of downs syndrome, they were unable to do this bit during our scan as Alice was so wiggly & wouldn't get into the right position. There is also a blood test which they offered me at 16wks to determine if she was high/low risk i personally declined this test, but its a personal choice. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy it will fly by!!! xxx


----------

